# BLUE MOONSHINE .. Where are Yoou?!?!



## SmokeWay4 (Mar 19, 2010)

I use to go to a club in Hayward CA called "The Garden of Eden" (known to anyone who went there as just The Garden) and they had a strain called Blue Moonshine.  If you've smoked the shine, you know why I'm posting this.  Since the club got shut down a few years ago i have been unable to locate this strain in any other club or any strain even close to it.  PLEASE! if you know anything about this mystery Bud let me know!!


----------



## jmansweed (Mar 19, 2010)

Wonderful herb - I have not seen it lately. You can buy the seeds from Dutch Passion. Part of the original Blueberry lineage.


----------



## SmokeWay4 (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks man!  Found the seeds I've been looking for.  Just wish I could get my hands on shine clones tho


----------

